# Hello, I'm New



## Gwyndolyn Joy (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm Gwyn, I live in Duluth, MN, just starting as a haunter on my apartment deck. Planning a witch kitchen this year, love the posts for it, they are giving me tons of ideas. Umm, i dunno what else to say, but feel free to ask questions lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here Gwyn!


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you, it seems that I have come on an odd day where the database does not want to work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Gwyn! Hang in there - ZombieF is working hard to fix the database problems we've been experiencing here.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Gwyn!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Gwyn!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum Gwyn you'll get lots of ideas here but not from me I am stingy !!!!muhhahahahahhaha hahahahahhaha tee he he


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Gwyn!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Gwyn.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

